# Gesualdo's responsoria 1611 and madrigals 1-6



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought this record, because i heard miserere and quite like it.The ensemble is Collegium Vocal of Gent conduct by Philippe Herreweghe , i suppose he is flemish conductor since this is from belgium
i take a wild guess.

I like this better than his madrigals, but im not a specialist of vocal music, but still like some vocal work., im pretty mutch a newbie in vocal music, please keep this in mind.

This is on* outhere *records a label from austria correct me if im wrong.

What is the best version of this work and by the way do you guys dig more this or the madrigals if you like his madrigals whitch one you like the most there are 6 total if i recalled.

Have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

For the responsoria I liked Valter Testolin/Vittorio Ghelmi/De Labyrintho on the Stradivarius label, and Hilliard Ensemble. I did not care for Herrreweghe's , which I thought was very polished and very boring. I have a bootleg of a performance he gave in Alderburgh a couple of years ago which I can email to you if you want - it's better than the CD, with different people.

For the madrigals, the high point for me is Book 6, and the performance I've got the most pleasure from is by Il Complesso Barocco. I also have enjoyed Francesco Cera/Ensemble Arte Musica's recording of Bk 4 -- though I have some reservations about Cera's relaxed manner, in this and in everything else he has released. 


The musical world of Gesualdo is an interesting one, not just his own, but the music he inspired in his court. There are some fantastic things by Trabaci and Valente.


----------

